# bluetooth-config



## balanga (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm following this guide - https://wiki.freebsd.org/SteveWills/BTSpeaker which requires the use of bluetooth-config and a link is provided to https://reviews.freebsd.org/D3778 which is a page dedicated to this script but I don't see any link for downloading it. Maybe I'm blind and can't spot it. 

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## acheron (Jun 1, 2019)

Search for Download Raw Diff


----------



## balanga (Jun 1, 2019)

That's just a diff file. I have no idea what to do with it...


----------



## acheron (Jun 1, 2019)

It's a patch for /usr/src


----------

